# Tommy D's blacked-out bike



## max hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone have a clue as to why Tom Danielson is riding a blacked-out Cervelo? He's getting lots of TV time in Colorado and I would think Cervelo would like to see their logo on TV. After all, isn't that why they provide bikes to the team? 

Seems the other Garmin riders are riding Cervelos with the regular paint job.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

It's just the default color scheme for an R5ca.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Sometimes inconspicuous consumption is a way stronger statement. ;]


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

It was the same on the Tour this year. Rookie mistake by Cervelo imo.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Nob said:


> It was the same on the Tour this year. Rookie mistake by Cervelo imo.


how so? By making people like the OP curious about what bike it is and questioning it's exclusivity from having to don team colors?


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

The coverage Garmin riders got in the Tour was priceless. Making people wonder what bike they were riding was a mistake imo.

I've been on a R3 since '06 and know what bikes Garmin rides. When I have to look a second time it isn't simply bad branding by Cervelo, it is stupid marketing. Specialised is doing the same matte black paint jobs on select versions of their bikes as well.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Nob said:


> Rookie mistake by Cervelo imo.


Rookie mistake? LOL

Cervelo has been providing bikes for ProTour-level teams since 2003. I think they know what they're doing.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't know how it is a mistake by Cervelo. We have seen many threads wondering about this "blacked out bike". More than any other bike as far as I can tell. I'd say Cervelo is doing just fine with the blacked out scheme.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nob said:


> The coverage Garmin riders got in the Tour was priceless. Making people wonder what bike they were riding was a mistake imo.
> 
> I've been on a R3 since '06 and know what bikes Garmin rides. When I have to look a second time it isn't simply bad branding by Cervelo, it is stupid marketing. Specialised is doing the same matte black paint jobs on select versions of their bikes as well.


A few different words come to mind in regards to you calling it a "rookie mistake".


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

TerminatorX91 said:


> A few different words come to mind in regards to you calling it a "rookie mistake".


don't bother, he clearly doesn't get it. let him enjoy his mass vibrantly-branded bike.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the only thing cervelo messed up was ot being a title sponser this year. but i still think of them as garmin cervelo. heck,i still think of them as chipotle...


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

If I got stuck riding a Cervelo, I'd would quickly take a can of flat black spray paint to hide the evidence. :-D


----------



## Stockli Boy (Jun 17, 2002)

*You mean this bike?*

It was sitting around Aspen this morning.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

MXL said:


> If I got stuck riding a Cervelo, I'd would quickly take a can of flat black spray paint to hide the evidence. :-D


and I wouldn't pay 15k to ride a Colnago with hydraulic disks


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Cervelo may know how to build a bike...but paint seemingly aint their thing when it turns away customers. Selling bikes is actually more important that building them at some point........but I guess you missed that ;-)

My favorite Cervelo is all black but you don't need xray vision to tell it is a Cervelo. It is a dumb paint job for a Specialized bike...dumber yet on a Cervelo.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I like it. I think it's a clever way to suggest that they are riding some sort of radical new prototype. Everyone who follows the sport knows what brand of bike Garmin riders race on anyways.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

The only Cervelo bike that I would like to ride is the R5CA.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

At the price they ask for the R5CA, at the number they produce, they clearly don't want to create too much demand!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I think a consumer would love all black for a bike. However, I think cervelo would be better served to have a clear logo on the down tube.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> At the price they ask for the R5CA, at the number they produce, they clearly don't want to create too much demand!


I agree with that, they don't want the amateurs riding R5CA's.

Da**! If I had the fortune I would get two


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Were not some of Sky's Pinarellos BonB?*

Were not some of Sky's Pinarellos BonB? But I think that worked for pinarello because their frames are pretty distinctive with the mildly arching top tube and ONDA forks and stays.

Those of us that follow racing know what's being ridden by whom. We don't need flashing lights.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*B on B*

matte and gloss combo is all the design rave the last year plus
Cervelo just put it on a bike


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Rokh On said:


> and I wouldn't pay 15k to ride a Colnago with hydraulic disks


I agree, disc brakes are for cars!


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

MXL said:


> I agree, disc brakes are for cars!



And for motorbikes.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Can you guys help me? I've been riding this bike for awhile and I thought it was a Trek but now I realize it sounds like it could be a Cervelo.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jan 23, 2009)

That's almost certainly not a Trek, and I don't know if it's a Cervelo either; it's hard to tell, but it looks like a generic Chinese frame.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Stockli Boy said:


> It was sitting around Aspen this morning.


I wonder if FREE means "Dude, I got the bike for FREE".


----------

